

The CIA's New Black Bag Is Digital - Lusake
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/07/16/the_cias_new_black_bag_is_digital_nsa_cooperation

======
Lusake
Wikipedia article about black bag operation:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bag_operation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bag_operation)

